
Keydown event doesn't fire on iOS when arrow keys pressed on external keyboard - tosh
https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=149054
======
porphyrogene
Is it possible this was done for a reason? Users on the linked page report
that it's not just keydown but also keypress and keyup. If the first two were
disabled but keyup still worked that decision may have some (limited)
justification because keyup is the only one that necessarily fires once per
physical input by the user.

I don't want to give Apple more credit than they deserve but it is equally
foolish to assume that everything that is not how I expect it to be is a
mistake. Then again, maybe they just don't want people using iOS when they
"should" be using OSX, which is the kind of judgemental decision-making for
which Apple is known. From the linked bug report:

> Would be a huge benefit to the iPad community if arrow key events fired.
> That explains the lack of support by sites like Cloud9, plnkr, etc... I do a
> lot of web development in those IDEs to teach people and to brainstorm when
> I'm not at my computer so it would be awesome if the team got this in and it
> made its way to IOS.

~~~
sigfubar
> it is equally foolish to assume that everything that is not how I expect it
> to be is a mistake

This humble attitude saves me a lot of time on a daily basis.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
It also saves face; it is _quite_ embarrassing to realize you've been
complaining about something and suddenly discover that it works fine and _you_
are wrong.

------
zozbot123
Finally! I _knew_ that the whole modal editing thing and the `hjkl` commands
would become useful some day!

------
lukeh
Definitely remember some issue where I wasn't getting events for one of the
arrow keys (can't recall which off-hand) in my iOS app. Also, there's no
public UIKit API for getting key up events.

------
time-domain0
Maybe this is related: I tried using Codeanywhere on iOS with a first gen
Magic Keyboard. Most modifier keys and arrows weren't working properly, which
made Vim, tmux and readline a PITA.

Anyone else have problems also with Ssh terminals or iVim on iOS?

~~~
freehunter
That's a common complaint with AWS Cloud9. The editor and everything about the
technology supports an iPad just fine, but the keyboard arrow keys don't work
so it's basically pointless.

------
yknx4
It's not a bug, is a feature...

------
bitwize
Well, Steve Jobs did try to discourage us from using the arrow keys back in
1984...

------
yread
I hate iOS: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Events/click#Sa...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Events/click#Safari_Mobile)

------
apsdsm
I know there's some kind of joke around here about how the real error is using
the iPad like a computer...

~~~
mfreser
Whats a computer?

